# Wheel cleaning problem :(



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi

Need to clean the backs of my wheels properly, tried prety much everything, APC, Wheels cleaners, Iron x, Tardis :wall: 
Nothing is working in shifting the brake dust looks like this ....










Just to add there fully polished splits. Which I'm midway through a polishing and re-seal spruce up for the summer 
Was a naughty boy and ran them unsealed from september to the start of December .

Any one else got any ideas to shift it before i break out the wet sanding?

Cheers 
Stef.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

You tried metal polish buddy?


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Or maybe try something like this?:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=246663


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Yer an absolute waste of Zeppelin, not abraisive enough. 
Prefer by hand if I'm honest mate, dont wanna be mullering split rim bolts or the backs of the faces as slightly visable from the front.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> Yer an absolute waste of Zeppelin, not abraisive enough.
> Prefer by hand if I'm honest mate, dont wanna be mullering split rim bolts or the backs of the faces as slightly visable from the front.


That's true, and literally nothing will touch it so far? even after letting the product dwell etc?


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Did mine the other day and it was grease, tardis didn't really shift it, had to use a neat degreaser, might be worth a shot?


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I had similar to this on my black Monza RS's, Chemical Guys Wheel Guard shifted alot of it but that was after Iron-x :S


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Try this.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=239730


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Try some strong degreaser before you buy anything else :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

JakeWhite said:


> That's true, and literally nothing will touch it so far? even after letting the product dwell etc?


yup given everything a couple of trys and plenty of dwelling time.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Right looks like I'm going to have to try a degreaser then . Any recomendations? 
Think there so bad as there polished with no protection what so ever just bare metal!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Megs super degreaser? Neat G101? Failing that Fairy liquid??


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Try claying them


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

did an audi 80 some years back had to resort too hydrochloric acid wheels were never cleaned years of baked on dust did the job but drastic measure one happy customer though if only he new the agony i went through lol


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> Megs super degreaser? Neat G101? Failing that Fairy liquid??


Tryed neat G101 and claying, just destroyed the clay in about 5 seconds :lol: there is so much there its a joke!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

ferlicia G3 should shift it, be hard work but has worked for me in the past.

A degreasser will not touch it and wet sanding is another option but I am sure G3 will shift ot.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm very surprised all the chemicals listed, have not worked.

Try a second attempt, worth a shot, failing that try wonder wheels the original version, will be hard work but alot scrubbing should shift it.

Then claybar afterwards, then metal polish should sort them out no problems, or a cutting polish.

Have you had the cars pads right down to the metal then, seem very baked on pad dust and road grime...


----------



## dohc-vtec (Mar 19, 2010)

Full strength wheel brightener?


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> ferlicia G3 should shift it, be hard work but has worked for me in the past.
> 
> A degreasser will not touch it and wet sanding is another option but I am sure G3 will shift ot.


I'll have a look at G3 then never used it before.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> I'm very surprised all the chemicals listed, have not worked.
> 
> Try a second attempt, worth a shot, failing that try wonder wheels the original version, will be hard work but alot scrubbing should shift it.
> 
> ...


Pads are fine.

What I've done before just wheel cleaner, clay and polish :thumb:
Not having it this time wheels have seen about 15k miles without coming off and 10month on the car i suppose, so 3-4 months unprotected as the c5 would degraded ages ago! And as there polished any contaminant bonds like  to a blanket :wall:


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

You need an Aluminum specific Acid for those. Its mainly oxidisation.


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

poorboys spray and rinse should remove that , its acid based and should remove that without breaking a sweat


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

What g3 will do, it has abrasives so will skim the top layer of dirt off, but i feel you don't really need to go that far, a acid based cleaner is the way to go, then polish them afterwards and protect them.

Give it another shot on cleaning them, and see how you go, post some pics up afterwards so we can see if this guidance has helped, but be prepared to put the work in, will take some time buddie, but you will get there.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

agreed G3 or an acid based wheel cleaner. when you say fully polished that includes the backs of the rim? to ge honest you would be far patter painting the rear of the alloy black or gunmetal or hyper silver even as you will have to look after them on a weekly basis. this might not even totally repair to be honest.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> What g3 will do, it has abrasives so will skim the top layer of dirt off, but i feel you don't really need to go that far, a acid based cleaner is the way to go, then polish them afterwards and protect them.
> 
> Give it another shot on cleaning them, and see how you go, post some pics up afterwards so we can see if this guidance has helped, but be prepared to put the work in, will take some time buddie, but you will get there.


Think thats the best bet maybe third time lucky . 
Not shy of the hardwork mirror polished plenty of wheels, just wanted to avoid wet sanding if possible for the backs. 
Cheers for all the responses :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

So what you gonna do then Stef? You had another bash at it?


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Just a sudgestion maybe the dust has reacted with the C5? I mean 10 months isnt beyond c5 as a wheel sealant. At which point id say that a heavy polish will be needed.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

tom-225 said:


> Just a sudgestion maybe the dust has reacted with the C5? I mean 10 months isnt beyond c5 as a wheel sealant. At which point id say that a heavy polish will be needed.


Seriously given them a polish :lol:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> So what you gonna do then Stef? You had another bash at it?


I've had another bash (at the wheels). :lol:
It's not shifting lets put it that way.
Wet sanding it is :thumb: going to leave it untill later in the week and start off with 400 grit I reckon, might even fully polish the backs while I'm doing the front . I might not aswell though as I don't fancy stubs for fingers!
Will get pics up of results when I get round to it .


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

You could probably try taking it down a five pound car wash, take the wheels with you loosely, and tell them to use there acid on the rears and clean them, there chemicals are strong, might be worth a bash, it might work, failing that wet sanding the dirt, and polishing afterwards.

I;m surprised no chemical has touched those, very shocked.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Didn't think of that, about the only thing the polish car wash is any good for then :lol:
I must say so am I, I can assure everyone I'm not an idiot and did apply properly and give more than enough dwelling time!


----------



## weavers (Jul 18, 2010)

I have cleaned wheels exactly like yours. no amount of chemicals, dwelling or scrubbing will clean them. the brake dust is just baked on, it has a hard crust that chemicals can't penetrate. 

what you need is steel wool. I would get a variety of grades. Steel wool #0000 won't scratch it, but you will probably need #00 to really clean it at all. Afterwards will need to use compound with a terry cloth. you can also wet sand. its a painted wheel, treat it like so.


----------



## the_allstar (Jan 26, 2011)

Take off the face and dish and get the barrel acid dipped? :S


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

weavers said:


> I have cleaned wheels exactly like yours. no amount of chemicals, dwelling or scrubbing will clean them. the brake dust is just baked on, it has a hard crust that chemicals can't penetrate.
> 
> what you need is steel wool. I would get a variety of grades. Steel wool #0000 won't scratch it, but you will probably need #00 to really clean it at all. Afterwards will need to use compound with a terry cloth. you can also wet sand. its a painted wheel, treat it like so.


Was that a metaphors Mate cos there not painted  :lol:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Lupostef said:


> Didn't think of that, about the only thing the polish car wash is any good for then :lol:
> I must say so am I, I can assure everyone I'm not an idiot and did apply properly and give more than enough dwelling time!


No my friend, i was not saying you a idiot, sometimes things in life can not be achieved, but i am rather shocked by the chemicals used and they have not worked.

If it did not work for me, i would get your rotary place a wool pad, cutting compound and work it fast, skim the crap away from the back of the wheels.

Or another mention, take it to the five pound wash as suggested, let them place there strongest chemical and let them work there magic on the wheels, if that fails, go for the machine polish option i have confirmed.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

weavers said:


> I have cleaned wheels exactly like yours. no amount of chemicals, dwelling or scrubbing will clean them. the brake dust is just baked on, it has a hard crust that chemicals can't penetrate.
> 
> what you need is steel wool. I would get a variety of grades. Steel wool #0000 won't scratch it, but you will probably need #00 to really clean it at all. Afterwards will need to use compound with a terry cloth. you can also wet sand. its a painted wheel, treat it like so.





Trip tdi said:


> No my friend, i was not saying you a idiot, sometimes things in life can not be achieved, but i am rather shocked by the chemicals used and they have not worked.
> 
> If it did not work for me, i would get your rotary place a wool pad, cutting compound and work it fast, skim the crap away from the back of the wheels.
> 
> Or another mention, take it to the five pound wash as suggested, let them place there strongest chemical and let them work there magic on the wheels, if that fails, go for the machine polish option i have confirmed.


Sorry if that was read the wrong way I wasn't being funny in the slightest meant in a laughing tone :lol:

I have sysal mops and dremmels I use on a drill attachment with compounds for polishing, may have a go with the most aggressive compound and mop I have to seeing it shifts anything rather han wreck a spot pad :lol:

I'll be giving them another go this week work permitting so I'll get some pictures and results up


----------

